# JD 5403 not starting, Electrical?



## andyandy (Apr 30, 2020)

i'm having trouble starting my JD 5403 tractor. 10% of the time it will not turn over , suspect electrical issues. I was able to start with screwdriver turnover at the solenoid but now that doesn't work. any advice?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi andyandy, velcome to the tractor forum.

Is your battery OK?? Take it to an auto parts store and have it load tested. Also clean to bare metal your battery connections and especially the ground connection to the chassis.


----------



## andyandy (Apr 30, 2020)

Determined today fuel injector wasn’t getting electricity from switch. Had to connect directly to battery in order to start tractor. Can not find chewed wire. Switch could be bad


----------

